# Great Sanding and Finishing Pad



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Gerry - these look really good! I assume the source is industrialabrasives.com?


----------



## bluejazz (Oct 9, 2010)

I found them at http://www.2sand.com/841/RhynoSoft-Pads-4-1/2-x-5-1/2-White-&-Red-Line.html

I haven't tried them yet, but they sound pretty good.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very interesting. How long does one pad last?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

jayman7-Wish I had an answer for you, but so far (4 fairly good-sized projects) I haven't worn any out yet. With the 3M pads from the big box, I would have gone thru at least a couple.

live4ever-Thanks for pointing out my omission. Fingers were running without brain engaged!

-Gerry


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

The great thing about this sandpaper, it has a foam back which allows you to fold the paper to get in curves. When I am finishing this is the sandpaper. This company is real great to work with. There shipping rates are real good also. Just call them. 1-800428-2222


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Good post Gerry , and I agree , they are the best , as well any of the abrasives they
sell have been top notch,I have tried them all, they are the best , and they are a small American family business, Sandy Reese is the owner,,, super people ,super service,,, They make all their own belts, and I also buy the bulk paper for my drum sander, stuff wears like iron…

www.industrialabrasives.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charles-Thought you were on VACATION!

You're right about Industrial Abrasives … I have some of their flap sanders and mops, and they do a first-class job. As the junk from the big box disappears from the shelf, I'll be replacing it with supplies for Sandy.

-Gerry


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Gerry , I AM on vacation, a working one, had to have some relief from filming, after the secretary and pie safe series, I was so far behind on client work, I had to take some time to get some of this stuff out the door,, as well as get a DVD completed,, no rest for the working man,,  and its supposed to be 98 today and 100 tomorrow,,, not fun


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charles-Speaking of the pie safe series, THANKS!

Though I may not ever build a pie safe, watching this series was a terrific learning experience. You can bet that I'll use the techniques, tips, and tricks that I have learned by watching it.

For those who haven't seen it, Charles has posted a 25-episode series (about 13 hours worth of video) on YouTube that takes you completely through every phase of building and finishing a Virginia pie safe. I highly recommend it.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=charles+neil+pie+safe+series&aq=f

-Gerry


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with everything said above about Sandy and Industrial Abrasives..after teaching the rocker class and using belts and paper from industrial..I was hooked..I always used Klingspor or 3M and Norton 3x and Industrial Abrasives belts and papers beat them all, being hearing impaired I could not call to order..so I e mailed Sandy personally..and the response was immediate and the customer service was top notch.. but what surprised me the most was I had my order in three days..usually all other companies takes a week +

Hats off to Sandy and Industrial Abrasives..its now my single source for all my sanding needs..


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gerry, thank you for the tip, I have been using the 3m, and was not impressed with them, will have to
order some of these before I start on my next project.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. I will check into these.


----------



## JonBikeRacer (Jan 5, 2014)

I have to agree with what folks have to say about Industrial Abrasives. Their products are better than any I've ever used, and I've gone through a lot of sandpaper in my day.


----------

